# Closed ); Summer time cataloging



## Whohaw (Jul 3, 2020)

We have several items available for cataloging below is the current items;
( Cataloging - Pick it up, Put it down. That is it! Then go home and select the leaf catalog icon on the bottom of you nook shopping screen and you can now order everything you've picked up)
lawn mowers - green, yellow, orange, blue And RED -ALL, TY Ray Jay !
handy water cooler - blue, green, yellow, brown -ALL
hammock - brown, pink, blue, black, light brown,white and yellow - ALL
beach chair - all 6
pool side bed - all 3
sand castle - red and blue
life ring - red, yellow,blue and orange  -all
surfboard - all 6
lawn chair - all 6
beach ball - all 4
beach towel - blue zig zag
beach umbrella - blue
picnic basket - grey, green, red, white, yellow and blue - ALL
cooler box - red, yellow, blue and green- ALL

Other things to note:  Free DIY's available at airport, free clothing items by Able's 
BLUE stripped wetsuit at nooks
Feel Free to tour,swim and look around and shop at the stores.
Not sure who is Crafting,villagers houses are in the back 40, take a look.

Due to recent thieves please PM (start conversation)  for DODO code.  No entry fee, tips are accepted but NOT Required.  Please be respectful and leave via airport.


----------



## MindMeld (Jul 3, 2020)

I'd be interested in coming over, if you don't mind


----------



## Whohaw (Jul 4, 2020)

Bump, Start of a new Rainy Day


----------



## loveclove (Jul 4, 2020)

Hello, may I come?  tysm

Also I lost the time you did the box sofas catalog, I would be so happy if you did it again lol


----------



## kaori (Jul 4, 2020)

Hey, may I come as well?


----------



## Snek (Jul 4, 2020)

Hello! May I come as well? I need to catalogue surfboards


----------



## Whohaw (Jul 4, 2020)

Awesome, The rain finally stopped   

*5 PM*: 1 🌥 Cloudy

*6 PM*: 0 🌥 Cloudy

*7 PM*: 2 ☁ Rain Clouds

*8 PM*: 2 🌥 Cloudy

*9 PM*: 1 ☁ Rain Clouds


----------



## justina (Jul 4, 2020)

I would love to come over!


----------



## BetsySundrop (Jul 4, 2020)

I sent pm in case you are still open for catalogue.


----------



## Whohaw (Jul 5, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Coco63 (Jul 5, 2020)

I am interested in coming over!


----------



## Reploid (Jul 5, 2020)

Whohaw said:


> We have several items available for cataloging below is the current items;
> ( Cataloging - Pick it up, Put it down. That is it! Then go home and select the leaf catalog icon on the bottom of you nook shopping screen and you can now order everything you've picked up)
> lawn mowers - green, yellow, orange, blue And RED -ALL, *TY Ray Jay !*
> handy water cooler - blue, green, yellow, brown -ALL
> ...


Hey, thanks for the shoutout!


----------



## Muddy (Jul 5, 2020)

Are you still open? I’d like to come please. 
kitty from Kittybeach


----------



## jenboston22 (Jul 6, 2020)

If you're open I'd also like to stop by. I've been looking for beach towels and haven't found any yet.


----------



## Whohaw (Jul 6, 2020)

jenboston22 said:


> If you're open I'd also like to stop by. I've been looking for beach towels and haven't found any yet.


PM’d you


----------

